
Balaji Srinivasan on the Power and Promise of the Blockchain - carusooneliner
https://medium.com/conversations-with-tyler/tyler-cowen-balaji-srinivasan-tech-bitcoin-crytocurrency-silicon-valley-management-b8db383c9cef
======
WikipediasBad
I love Balaji and honestly, he is very eloquent and charismatic, but being
honest here...I still think that Coinbase buying earn.com was a pretty clear
and obvious bail out by his SV friends in high places (A16Z etc). That company
was going nowhere after raising $120m 4 years ago and the best they came out
with was email spamming crypto payments that coincidentally got bought for
$100m by his other friends' company that was doing well. I mean let's call a
spade a spade. With that said though, he is right on a decent amount of his
blockchain ideas and predictions (just not predictions when they involve his
own company apparently).

~~~
temporary3792
I heard that Earn was actually making a lot of revenue at the time of
acquisition. This guy posted a shot of his Earn inbox:

[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYy--
NiWkAA_E1U.jpg:large](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DYy--NiWkAA_E1U.jpg:large)

They are kinda spammy looking, but then again that's a lot of paid emails, and
you are getting paid to read that spam. You can count $15.50 in that
screenshot alone. Multiplied across a userbase somewhere between 100k-1M
(based on the quoted numbers of "hundreds of thousands of users") and assuming
that most of those emails came within 1-2 months time, that's $90-180 per user
x 100k-1M users. On the low end that is $9 million per year in total paid
email volume. On the high end it is in the tens of millions per year.

There aren't too many public numbers beyond "hundreds of thousands of users"
and "millions in revenue". We have to see what Coinbase does with the Earn.com
product and where it is in a year before judging this acquisition.

~~~
endangered
Keep in mind that it's very very easy to edit HTML in webpages.

